# se baigner / nager



## annie21

Bonjour,
Je voudrais savoir la différence entre se baigner et nager. Les deux mots ont-ils exactement le même sens? Ou ils on quand même une nuance? Merci beaucoup!


----------



## janpol

Ces deux mots ne sont pas du tout synonymes.
On peut se baigner dans la mer, une rivière, un lac, un bassin peu profonds sans savoir nager : on *a* toujours *pied*, c'est-à-dire qu'on a la tête hors de l'eau lorsqu'on est debout dans l'eau.
nager : c'est faire des mouvements d'une certaine manière (crawl, brasse etc...) pour se maintenir en position horizontale à la surface de l'eau et avancer quelle que soit la profondeur de l'eau.


----------



## annie21

Merci beaucoup, Jeanpol. Voulez-vous dire que se baigner est toujours l'action où on est debout dans l'eau et on ne se déplace pas? Alors que nager est toujours en position horizontale et on se déplace?


----------



## janpol

Les enfants qui ne savent pas encore nager jouent dans une eau peu profonde (elle arrive à la hauteur de leurs cuisses, de leur ventre, de leur poitrine) : ils courent, jouent au ballon, leurs pieds restent en contact avec le sol. 
Oui, un nageur est en position horizontale et se déplace de la même manière que la profondeur de l'eau atteigne un mètre ou trois kilomètres.
Evidemment, un enfant qui ne sait pas nager peut aller dans une eau où *il n'a plus pied* s'il a une bouée.
Le nageur et l'enfant qui ne sait pas nager disent tous deux qu'ils se baignent / prennent un bain mais ils ne vont pas aux mêmes endroits et ne font pas la même chose dans l'eau.


----------



## Maître Capello

janpol said:


> On peut se baigner dans la mer, une rivière, un lac, un bassin peu profonds sans savoir nager : on *a* toujours *pied*, c'est-à-dire qu'on a la tête hors de l'eau lorsqu'on est debout dans l'eau.


Je ne suis pas d'accord : on peut également dire _se baigner_ pour dire que l'on va _nager_, même en eau profonde.

Pour moi, la nuance entre les deux termes est autre : avec _se baigner_, il s'agit généralement d'agrément ou d'ablutions, tandis que _nager_ est plus sportif.


----------



## janpol

Certes, mais il faut tout de même faire la différence entre ceux qui savent nager et ceux qui ne savent pas.


----------



## Maître Capello

Il est vrai que l'on dit uniquement _savoir nager_ et non _savoir se baigner_ …


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

Salut annie21,

Se baigner signifie aller dans l'eau, prendre un bain. On pourra nager ou pas... selon ses aptitudes et ses envies. 
Quand on va nager, on va faire les mouvements décrits par janpol pour avancer dans l'eau sans marcher.


----------



## Chimel

KaRiNe_Fr said:


> Salut annie21,
> 
> Se baigner signifie aller dans l'eau, prendre un bain *de mer (ou dans une rivière, un lac,...)*.


Curieusement, on ne dit pas "je vais me baigner" pour dire "je vais prendre un bain dans la baignoire" (par opposition à prendre une douche). C'était implicite dans ton explication, puisque tu parles de nager, ce qui est assez compliqué dans une baignoire de taille ordinaire...  Mais il est peut-être bon de le préciser.

Je ne sais même pas si j'utiliserais "se baigner" pour une piscine. Supposons que l'on passe ses vacances dans un complexe hôtelier avec piscine. Demanderait-on "Tu viens te baigner avec moi?" pour inviter quelqu'un à aller à la piscine? Je ne sais pas, mais j'ai comme l'impression que "se baigner" est fortement lié à la mer (les "bains de mer") ou en tout cas à un cadre naturel.


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

Ce n'est pas l'usage qu'on en fait autour de moi. Se baigner est très large, pour toutes sortes d'endroits où il y a l'eau (la piscine y compris).
Différences régionales ?

Pour annie21, cf. baigner dans le TLFi :


			
				TLFi said:
			
		

> II.− Emploi pronom.
> A.− [Le suj. désigne un animé] Se plonger dans l'eau de la mer, d'une rivière, etc., pour le sport ou l'agrément. Plus rarement. Se laver dans une baignoire [...]


----------



## Maître Capello

Différences régionales sans aucun doute, pour les deux points soulevés : par chez moi on peut très bien dire que l'on va _se baigner_ pour dire que l'on va _prendre un bain_ (dans la baignoire) ; on dit également _se baigner_ pour aller nager dans une piscine.


----------



## Chimel

Comme je l'ai indiqué, c'est une question ouverte, je suis loin d'être sûr à 100% de ce que j'avance à propos du cas de la piscine. Il faudrait que je demande un peu autour de moi. Je ne suis pas un client régulier des grands complexes hôteliers avec piscine... 

Ce que je voulais plutôt dire, c'est ceci: s'il s'agit de la piscine municipale, personne (sous nos latitudes, en tout cas) ne va dire "je vais aller me baigner" alors qu'il faut prendre sa voiture et faire plusieurs kilomètres pour s'y rendre. Ce sera toujours "aller à la piscine" (ou "aller nager"). "Aller se baigner" implique qu'on est déjà en maillot de bain et que l'eau en question est toute proche (et dans ce cas, il peut effectivement s'agir d'une piscine). Il y a pour moi une dimension de proximité et d'immédiateté dont je ne m'étais jamais rendu compte avant qu'Annie n'ouvre cette discussion.


----------



## Maître Capello

Mais si j'ai bien compris ton premier message, contrairement à moi, tu ne dirais pas que tu vas _te baigner_ pour dire que tu vas _prendre un bain_, si ?

Je suis d'accord que pour ce qui est de la piscine, on n'emploie guère _se baigner_ que s'il y a proximité des bassins, plus exactement s'il n'est pas nécessaire de préciser _à la piscine_. Je ne dirais en revanche pas que cela implique forcément que l'on soit déjà en maillot de bain. Si je suis encore chez moi, je ne dirais pas que _je vais me baigner à la piscine_ (je dirais simplement comme toi que _je vais à la piscine_), mais je dirais volontiers que _je vais me baigner dans le lac_, par exemple.


----------



## Chimel

Maître Capello said:


> Mais si j'ai bien compris ton premier message, contrairement à moi, tu ne dirais pas que tu vas _te baigner_ pour dire que tu vas _prendre un bain_, si ? *Non, pour un bain dans une baignoire, je ne le dirais vraiment pas. En fait, ça me ferait même sourire. Je te dirais sans doute 'Fais attention aux requins' ou une bête blague du même genre... Comme ça, tu es prévenu si tu viens jamais en Belgique (et moi en Suisse...). *
> 
> Je suis d'accord que pour ce qui est de la piscine, on n'emploie guère _se baigner_ que s'il y a proximité des bassins, plus exactement s'il n'est pas nécessaire de préciser _à la piscine_. Je ne dirais en revanche pas que cela implique forcément que l'on soit déjà en maillot de bain. Si je suis encore chez moi, je ne dirais pas que _je vais me baigner à la piscine_ (je dirais simplement comme toi que _je vais à la piscine_), mais je dirais volontiers que _je vais me baigner dans le lac_, par exemple.


D'accord avec toi sur ce deuxième point, c'est tout à fait ça.


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

Chimel said:


> [...] "Aller se baigner" implique qu'on est déjà en maillot de bain et que l'eau en question est toute proche (et dans ce cas, il peut effectivement s'agir d'une piscine). Il y a pour moi une dimension de proximité et d'immédiateté dont je ne m'étais jamais rendu compte avant qu'Annie n'ouvre cette discussion.


C'est là que nos usages de "se baigner" divergent. Cette notion de proximité et d'immédiateté pour pouvoir utiliser "se baigner" m'est étrangère. Il m'est arrivé d'aller faire des kilomètres en voiture pour aller me baigner, et dans la mer méditerranée qui plus est. En Corse par exemple, en partant de la montagne, on peut descendre en lacets jusqu'à la mer pendant bien 3/4 d'h en voiture ! 
Là où je te rejoins par contre, c'est sur la notion d'agrément. Dans une piscine municipale, cette notion n'étant pas très présente (à mon goût, en tout cas),  je n'y vais que pour nager (action sportive). Ce n'est par contre pas vrai dans une piscine privée, où je peux me baigner, jouer, nager, me reposer et barboter.


----------



## Gemmenita

Et une toute petite intervention, si vous permettez tous et si ça va aider annie:

Tout le monde peut "se baigner" mais tout le monde ne peut pas "nager" (il faut suivre des cours avant)


----------



## Maître Capello

Non, pas forcément, Chaton.marchande. On peut par exemple imaginer le dialogue suivant :

_— Allez ! Viens te baigner avec moi !
— Non, je ne peux pas ; je ne sais pas nager._


----------



## annie21

Merci beaucoup pour vos discussions. Je pense que j'ai bien compris: se baigner peut avoir le sens de nager mais l'accent est mis sur le côté plaisir. Et dans une piscine commune, on se baigne pour nager. Dans une piscine privée ou dans un lac ou la mer, on se baigne pour s'amuser. Alors, dans le cas de piscine privée, se baigner et nager signifie la même chose. Est-ce que je vous ai bien compris?


----------



## janpol

Dans une piscine il y a bien souvent un "petit bain", (une "pataugeoire") réservé aux jeunes enfants : l'eau y est peu profonde. On a évoqué les jeux dans l'eau et escamoté l'aspect "rafraîchissement réhydratation" du bain - que l'on nage ou qu'on ne nage pas - en période de canicule.
Eclaire-nous, Annie, il n'existe pas deux verbes différents correspondant à "nager" et "se baigner" en chinois ?


----------



## Gemmenita

Chaton.marchande said:


> (...)
> 
> Tout le monde peut "se baigner" mais tout le monde ne peut pas "nager" (il faut suivre des cours avant)





Maître Capello said:


> Non, pas forcément, Chaton.marchande. On peut par exemple imaginer le dialogue suivant :
> 
> _— Allez ! Viens te baigner avec moi !
> — Non, je ne peux pas ; je ne sais pas nager._



Oui, là où "se baigner = nager"
Moi, je disais plutôt pour le cas où "se baigner n'égale pas nager".

Mais, en tout cas, je me demande si pour inviter q.q'un à faire de la natation ensemble, 
normalement c'est mieux d'employer "se baigner" ou "nager"?

Je veux dire, est-ce qu'on ne pourrait pas dire:
_— Allez ! Viens *nager* avec moi !
— Non, je ne peux pas ; je ne sais pas nager.

_Pour moi, "Viens nager avec moi" a l'air un peu soutenu et formel mais "Viens te baigner avec moi" est plus familier et approprié au langage parlé.

Ai-je raison?


----------



## Gemmenita

Re-bonjour,
Je pose ma question autrement:
Est-ce que "se baigner", là où il est synonyme de "nager" s'emploie plutôt dans le langage familier entre amis?


----------



## Lly4n4

Je n'arrive pas à dissocier "baigner"= ludique et "nager"=sport.

Par exemple, à la plage/à la piscine, à un ami qui refuse de quitter sa serviette :
_Allez, fais pas ta chochotte, viens te baigner ! _(= l'eau est froide, il est complexé par son corps, il a peur de l'eau)_
Allez, fais pas ta grosse larve, viens nager ! _(= c'est un paresseux qui préfère bronzer et lire)

Mais je pense que j'emploierai quand même plus facilement (justement parce que ça n'implique pas d'efforts soutenus) "se baigner" avec un groupe d'amis à la mer.


----------



## Gemmenita

Merci infiniment Lly4n4, pour la réponse et aussi pour la réponse si rapide!


----------



## janpol

Tout le monde peut se baigner. Pour nager, il faut... savoir.


----------



## Gemmenita

janpol said:


> Tout le monde peut se baigner. Pour nager, il faut... savoir.



Ah, superbe!  C'est ce que j'ai dit au #16 ! 
Je suis contente que vous l'avez confirmé! 
Merci infiniment Janpol.


----------



## janpol

Oui, je l'ai répété car il m'a bien semblé que la confusion subsistait.


----------



## Logospreference-1

Je ne prétends pas réussir à résumer, mais seulement essayer :
_Se baigner_ implique toujours une idée de bonheur. C'est un peu moins net pour _prendre un bain_, quoique l'idée de bonheur demeure : du moins est-ce dommage de ne pas y trouver du bonheur.
_Nager_, en effet, implique, en plus de _savoir nager_, soit une idée sportive, soit une idée ludique, et rejoint, dans cette idée ludique, l'idée de bonheur toujours là quand on parle de _se baigner_.

_À la claire fontaine
M'en allant promener
J'ai trouvé l'eau si belle
Que je m'y suis baigné

Il y a longtemps que je t'aime
Jamais je ne t'oublierai_


----------



## Maître Capello

janpol said:


> Tout le monde peut se baigner. Pour nager, il faut... savoir.


Sauf que, pour se baigner, il faut quand même savoir nager, suivant l'endroit.


----------



## janpol

Ce n'est pas indispensable : petit bain des piscines publiques, plages en pente très douce et surveillance des parents, certaines rivières...


----------



## Maître Capello

C'est pour cela que j'ai bien précisé « *suivant l'endroit* » !


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

Salut,

Il me semble qu'on a déjà parlé de la notion _d'agrément_ (dans le sens de ce qui est agréable, qui donne du plaisir) pour "se baigner" et de _l'action sportive_ pour "nager" dans les posts précédents. Mais encore faut-il les (re)lire !


----------

